# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آموزش ابتدایی یا پرستاری؟‌کدام رشته را انتخاب کنم

## KingMehdi79

آموزش ابتدایی یا پرستاری

----------


## Shah1n

*بستگی به آدمش داره
اگه با محیط بیمارستانی و سختی کار و سر کله زدن با بیمار و خون نمیترسی پرستاری
در غیر این صورت آموزش ابتدایی
بعضیا کار با بچه ها رو به کار در بیمارستان ترجیح میدن*

----------


## Narvan

باید هرکس به علایقش نگاه کنه
من خودم پرستاری رو ترجیح میدم

----------


## SARA_J

قطعا پرستاری

----------


## Mr.me

من بین اینها فرهنگیان رو انتخاب کردم

----------


## mehrab98

> آموزش ابتدایی یا پرستاری


این دوتا خیلی با هم فرق دارن
اموزش ابتدایی جای پیشرفت نداره ، خیلی کار روتینی داره از طرفی درامدشم برای یه مرد کمه ، مگه اینکه یه کار ازاد انجام بدی کنارش. 
پرستاری برای مرد فعلا خوبه درامدش بیشتره جای پیشرفت و ادامه تحصیل هم داره.

----------


## Ordijahannam

من خودم بودم قطعا پرستاریو میزدم.در ضمن طفلک پرستاری!چقدر دست کم میگیرنش ملت:/آدم اگه با علاقه بره پرستاری میتونه اندازه سه تا معلم پول دربیاره

----------


## Sina Nmt

بستگی به خودت داره. اگه توانایی تحمل شرایط خیلی سخت بیمارستان رو داری پرستاری. حقوق پرستاری راحت ۲.۵ برابر یه معلم آموزش ابتداییه. ولی خب آموزش ابتدایی شرایط کار راحت تره میتونی شغل دوم داشت باشی سربازی نمیری از همون اول استخدامی و دوران دانشجویی حقوق میگیری ولی  اینو در نظر داشته باش که برای مرد نمیشه با حقوق معلمی گذران کرد حتما باید به فکر شغل دوم باشی

----------


## high-flown

من صددرصدپرستاری رومیزدم باباومامان من دبیرن حقوق اوناسرجمع برابرباحقوق شوهرخالم که پرستاره نمیشه به علاوه ازهرنظرپرستاری بهتره.

----------


## meysam98

من : پرستاری

----------


## A.H.M

> آموزش ابتدایی یا پرستاری


چی رو با چی مقایسه کردی
اول از لحاظ درامد مقایسه میکنم
دبیری تا 2 میلیون
پرستاری بین 3 تا 6 میلیون
نتیجه برتری پرستاری

از لحاظ بازار کار پرستاری تقریبا بیکاری نداره ولی دبیری یکم بازارکارش اشباع شده

از لحاظ قبولی پرستاری سخت تره معمولا تا 30 هزار کشوری جذب میشه ولی دبیری ابتدایی حتی تا 90 هزار کشوری هم راه داره

در نتیجه پرستاری بهتره اگه رتبت بخوره

----------


## mohammad1397

اکثرا  بخاطر یکم  حقوق دانشجویی کشته مرده معلمین اگه رتبت به پرستاری شهرای بزرگ میخوره پرستاری بزن با هجوم ملت به تجربی  پرستاری هم کم کم داره تبدیل به رشته لاکچری تجربی میشه

----------


## lily7

سلام  به نظرم باید کسی که از شما و روحیات شما شناخت کافی داره برای انتخاب  رشته مشورت کنین.

----------


## DR._.ALI

بنظرم واسه دخترا اموزش ابتدایی بهتره سی سال استخدامن جوش راحت تره و خیالشون راحته سی سال کار دارن یه حقوق هم میگیرن ضمن اینکه چون پرستاری یکم کار خشنیه به دخترا توصیه نمیشه چون اکثر دخترا روحیه لطیفی دارن و با روحیشون جور در نمیاد
ولی پسرا به دلیل اینکه مسوولیت اجتماعیشون بیشتره و در اینده قراره خرج خودشون و بقیه رو بدن به درامد بیشتری نیاز دارن و باید از بین این دو تا پرستاریو انتخاب کنن

----------


## WallE06

سر وکله زدن با بچه های اون سن برابری می کنه با سختی های بیمارستان :Yahoo (21):

----------


## farhud

بابا جان اگه درباره چیزی اطلاع ندارید چرا به بچه مردم اطلاعات غلط بهش میدید؟

من درباره درآمد پرستاری اطلاع زیادی ندارم.
فرق آموزش ابتدایی دانشگاه فرهنگیان با پرستاری:
آموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان از همون اول استخدامی. پرستاری معلوم نیست بعد اتمام تحصیل استخدام بشی یا نشی.
آموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان از سربازی معافی. پرستاری نه.
آموزش ابتدایی از همون اول حقوق میگیری. پرستاری نه.

و اما درآمد معلمی:
ما یک جورمعلم نداریم بچه ها. لطفا خیلی توجه کنید به این:
ما تو آ.پ این شغلها رو میتونیم داشته باشیم:
آموزگار، آموزگار تربیت بدنی، دبیر رشته های مختلف متوسطه اول و متوسطه دوم، هنرآموز همون معلم هنرستان.
معاون اجرایی، آموزشی، پرورشی و مدیر.
مربی بهداشت، مشاور.
کارمند ستادی که پستهاش از کارشناس شروع میشه مثل همه ادارات تا رئیس و مدیر کل.
حقوق و درآمد اینها یکسان نیست ولی تقریبا به همه میگیم معلم.
به غیر از چنتا از پستهای بالا، بقیه اکثرا تحت شرایطی و بسته به تحصیلات و  تجربیات خودتون و منطقه و استانتون قابل تبدیل به هم هستند.

آموزگار و دبیر تازه استخدام شده بعد از اتمام دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا استخدامی ماده 28 بین 2 تا 2.5 میلیون حقوق داره.
اکثر استانهای کشور چون نیاز شدید به معلم دارن حتما امکان اضافه کاری هست. آموزگار ابتدایی میتونه دو شیفت تدریس کنه.
دبیر هم که مشخصه.
من تو شهر خودمون دبیر ریاضی میشناسم که ماهانه تا 20 میلیون درامد داره تو متوسطه اول.
دبیر ریاضی متوسطه دوم تا 40 میلیون هم داریم.
آموزگار و دبیر با 15 سال سابقه حدود 4.5 تا 5 میلیون حقوق ثابت داره.  البته باز هم ممکنه کمی کمتر یا بیشتر باشه که باز هم بستگی به خیلی چیزا  داره!

و اما مزایای معلمی نسبت به پرستاری.
معلمی هم سختی های خودش رو داره.
مثلا باید مطالعه داشته باشید و اطلاعاتتون رو سعی کنید بروز کنید. و یک سری مشکلات دیگه. ولی 
تو معلمی شیفت شب و فضای بیمارستان و بیماری و احتمالا موارد مربوط به بیماری که برای خیلیها قابل تحمل نیست ندارید.
تو معلمی تعطیلات تابستون + خرداد رو دارید.
تا 3 هفته تعطیلات عید دارید.
فضای کاریتون رو هر سال میتونید عوض کنید اگه راحت نبودید و خوشتون نیومد.
با بچه ها سر کار دارید که خیلی صاف و ساده و دوست داشتنی اند.

من نمیگم درامد معلمی خیلی خوبه. میگم بستگی به خودتون داره.
معلم داریم تو کشور که تحصیلاتش پزشکیه و پزشکی رو بوسیده گذاشته کنار و درامد چندصدمیلیونی داره که میشناسید.

و اما مهمترین نکته معلمی اینه که جا برای پیشرفت بسیار داره. مخصوصا نسبت به پرستاری.
همون اوقات طلایی تعطیلات فرصت خوبیه برای تحصیلات و ...
من دوستانی دارم که بعد از دانشگاه فرهنگیان پزشکی هم تحصیل کردند...

----------


## Nahal__

من خودم بعد کنکور ب قدری حالم بد بود ک اصن طرف درصد گیری نرفتم...ولی خب میتونم حدس بزنم چیز جالبی (ب لطف سنجش و سهمیه ها) ازش در نمیاد.... :Y (403): 
سر این دو تا رشته با مامان بابام نمیتونم ب توافق برسم...اونا میگن تربیت معلم حتی اگ شده ابتدایی(خودشون هر دو دبیرن یکی ابتدایی یکی هم متوسطه 2)...ولی من نمیتونم خودمو قانع کنم بعد این همه درس و یه سال پشت کنکور موندن برم ابتدایی!!!!! قصدم توهین نیس ولی ادم بایدبتونه با خودشم کنار بیاد دیگ....از پرستاری هم بدم نمیاد ولی ب خاطر بازار کارش دو دلم...نمیدونم  بعد  تموم شدن درس جذبش چه طوره.. :Y (670): 
.اگ قرار باشه بعدش بیکار باشی ک این همه درس خوندن واسه چیه پس...شما بودید چی کار میکردید؟! :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (42):

----------


## sinnna

به حرف پدر و مادرت گوش کن.

----------


## devious

> من خودم بعد کنکور ب قدری حالم بد بود ک اصن طرف درصد گیری نرفتم...ولی خب میتونم حدس بزنم چیز جالبی (ب لطف سنجش و سهمیه ها) ازش در نمیاد....
> سر این دو تا رشته با مامان بابام نمیتونم ب توافق برسم...اونا میگن تربیت معلم حتی اگ شده ابتدایی(خودشون هر دو دبیرن یکی ابتدایی یکی هم متوسطه 2)...ولی من نمیتونم خودمو قانع کنم بعد این همه درس و یه سال پشت کنکور موندن برم ابتدایی!!!!! قصدم توهین نیس ولی ادم بایدبتونه با خودشم کنار بیاد دیگ....از پرستاری هم بدم نمیاد ولی ب خاطر بازار کارش دو دلم...نمیدونم  بعد  تموم شدن درس جذبش چه طوره..
> .اگ قرار باشه بعدش بیکار باشی ک این همه درس خوندن واسه چیه پس...شما بودید چی کار میکردید؟!


قشنگ درکت میکنم چون یه همچین شرایطی رو تجربه کردم  :Yahoo (21):  قبل اعلام نتایج واقعا بحث زیاده ... هر کی یه چیزی بهت میگه چه خانواده چه فامیل چه دوست و اشنا ! مهم خودتی اگه میتونی بخونی یه سال دیگه بمون نمیتونی هم که باید بری .. این از این 

درمورد این دو رشته هم چرا خودتون نمیرین از دانشجوهایی که در حال تحصیلن بپرسین؟ :Yahoo (21):  میتونی راحت تر مقایسه کنی اینجوری .اینجا هرکی بر اساس تفکرو علاقش نظر خودشو میده ...نظر دوستان محترمه ولی بهتره از دانشجوهای جفت رشته ها بپرسین که خدارو شکر تو انجمن هم کم نیستن 

یه مورد دیگه اینکه شما تا حالا پرستار بیکار دیدی؟ :Yahoo (21): والا من ندیدم ...تو پرستاری دستت برای شاغل شدن بازه .بازم نهایتا تصمیم خودته که مهمه .موفق باشی

----------


## Narvan

اینکه به اینده و حقوق توجه میکنین خیلی خوبه ولی من بازم تاکید میکنم مهم علاقه ست
دختر دایی من 2سال پرستاری خوند دید با روحیاتش جور نیست انصراف داد
یکی از دوستام رفت فرهنگیان آموزش ابتدایی حوصله بچه ها رو نداشت اصلا نمیتونست باهاشون سروکله بزنه اینو خود دانشگاه اخراج کرد  :Yahoo (21): 
عمر خودتونو تلف نکنین

----------


## ali.nanok

*ببینید تصمیم اصلی با شماست و تصمیم خیلی مهمی هست ینی تو این مدت پیش روتون باید به شدت روش تمرکز کنید و از مشاورای با تجربه کمک بگیرید. بحث یه عمر زندگی شماست پس محتاط باشید

از پرستاری اطلاع زیادی ندارم اما یه سری نکته بگم در مورد فرهنگیان

فرهنگیان دانشگاهیه که از سال 91 شده دانشگاه قبل از اون تربیت معلم بود و مدرکی که میداد فوق دیپلم بود پس طبیعیه که بخاطر تازه تاسیس بودن یه سری مشکلات داشته باشه که بستگی به شما داره که چطوری به مشکلات دانشگاه فرهنگیان نگاه کنید در هر صورت دوره تحصیل گذراست و تموم میشه

منطقه ای که شما قراره توش تدریس کنید در همون ابتدا با توجه به رتبه و تراز و مصاحبه شما انتخاب میشه و شما تشریف میبرید محضر یه تعهد به مدت دوبرابر تحصیل امضا میکنید. از همون روز اول شما کارمند رسمی- آزمایشی دولت هستید و فیش حقوقی و کد پرسنلی براتون صادر میشه.

این چهار سال فرهنگیان جز سابقه شما حساب میشه. اما موردی که یکی از بچه ها گفت که حداکثر حقوق معلما 2 میلیونه آمار چند سال پیشه نه الان! 

در مورد رشته ای که انتخاب می کنید هم حساس باشید که دبیری انتخاب میکنید یا رشته های دیگه البته امکان تغییر هم بعد از گرفتن یه مدرک مربط وجود داره اما به دلیل کمبود معلم کار سختی شده! من خودم خیلی از معلما رو میشناختم که از ابتدایی رفتن به دبیرستان و بالعکس!

رشته آموزش ابتدایی از گرایش های رشته علوم تربیتیه ینی شما علاوه بر دروس اختصاصی دانشگاه فرهنگیان درسای رشته علوم تربیتی رو می خونید برای ادامه تحصیل هم اکثرا یا همین علوم تربیتی رو ادامه میدن یا روان شناسی

رشته پرستاری رو هم حتما از بچه های انجمن که تو این رشته تحصیل می کنن یا مشغول به کارن جویا بشید.

امیدوارم بهترین اتفاق براتون بیوفته

پ.ن: من در مورد پرستاری فقط یه سری چیزا میدونستم که براساس شنیده ها بود ینی ممکنه اطلاعات غلطی باشه. خواهشا در مورد چیزی که اطلاع ندارید اطلاعات غلط ندید. اینجا گپ نمیزنیم بحث زندگی آینده یه نفره. اجازه بدید افرادی که اطلاع دارن راهنمایی کنن
*

----------


## rezam55

> آموزش ابتدایی یا پرستاری


دبیری اگه واسه واسه کنکور و دبیرستان باشه جای پیشرفتش خیلی بیشتره 
پرستاری شغل خیلی سخت تریه
من یکی از دوستام آموزش ابتدایی یه شهر دورافتاده قبول شدهو همین الان دارن بهش ماهانه 1 تومن میدن

----------


## mohammadreza13

این متن حاوی نوشته های دلخراش است لطفا اگر تحمل ندارید نخوانید  :Yahoo (4): 

اگر میخوای
تاسوعا عاشورا بیرون باشی
عیدت عید باشه و راحت باشی
پنجشنبه جنعه راحت استراحت کنی با خانواده
سه ماه تابستونت مثل  تابستون باشه و تفریح کنی
شب رو به عنوان استراحت بشناسی
وقت کافی برای مطالعه و یادگیری حرفه های دیگه داشته باشی
توی شغلت لبخند باشه و دیرتر پیر بشی
با بچه ها شعر بخونی و بخندی
سربازی فقط رزم بری
استخدام رسمی قطعی باشی و خیالت راحت باشه 99%
سریع وارد بازنشستگی بشی و از جوونی هات لذت ببری

میتونی به فرهنگیان فکر کنی، مشورت بگیری و در اخر انتخاب کنی. 

یک دبیر فرهیخته اگرچه خودش پزشک نشده ولی هزاران پزشک تربیت میکنه که در کار همه اون ها سهیم هست و پاداش اخروی داره. 

اگر دوست نداری انتخاب نکن، بچه ها معلم اخمو ناراحت دوس ندارن
آقای معلم بد  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mohammadreza13

اگر دوست داری

به مردم دردمند خدمت خالصانه کنی
با افرادی که امروز بدترین روزشونه  همدردی کنی
نزدیک به علم یک پزشک بشی
وارد اقیانوس علم طبابت بشی
در محیط بیمارستان کنار پزشکان و پرسنل جراحی باشی
یک حقوق مناسب روبه بالا بگیری
جای پیشرفت علمی برات باز باشه 
صدات کنن اقای دکتر و phd بگیری (واقعا دکتری پرستاری زحمت میخواد سختی داره بسیار خیلی تلاش میخواد تو ارشدش موندن)
مورد لطف مردم قرار بگیری که لطف خاصی به سفیدپوشان دارن
جز سفیدپوشان بشی
زمینه کاری دست خودت باشه و خودت انتخاب کنی
قرار دادی باهات قرارداد کاری ببند
زیر قید بند یک سازمان نباشی که به تو امر و نهی کنه
شیفت شب بیدار باشی برای خدمت به خلق خدا
حرف پزشک، گاهی یک نوجوون که پزشک هست رو بخوری
حرف جراح بخوری
فحش مردم بعضی اوقات بخوری
درد مردم همراهی کنی
دو سال سربازی بری

از خودم ننوشتم با دانشجو ها و فارغ التحصیلان صحبت کردم 

میگن بعد چند سال واقعا به ادم فشار میاد و ادم خشن میشه یکم 
و اینکه درامدش بیشتره
جذب مردان بهتره برا کار
باید دنبال کار خودت باشی
دوران تحصیل از سال سوم یک حقوق کمی میدن از طرف بیمارستان یکی گفت 500
از همون اول هم بیمارستان میرین
خودم علاقه دارم

----------


## mohammadreza13

باورت میشه منم بین این دو موندم و کلی صحبت کردم ولی راحتی فرهنگیان به پول پرستاری ترجیح دادم

پرستار واقعا فداکار اون پول در قبال کارش چیزی نیست مثل پول معلم در کارش

اگه دوست داشتی شمارتو برام بفرست یکم صحبت کنیم منم این دورشته رو حتما میزنم
پیام خصوصی بده البته اگر تمایل داری

----------


## IMAN7

من خودم دانشجو معلمم. البته من دبیری ریاضی میخونم و تقریبا میشه گفت تو این اوضاع که "حیوان نجیبی به نام سگ صاحب خودشو نمیشناسه  :Yahoo (4):  " اینجور مشاغل که تضمین شغل دارن از بقیه خیلی بهترن. البته فک میکنم پرستار بیکار خیلی کم باشه و معلمولا شاغلن. اما در مورد آموزش ابتدایی باید حتما این  نکته رو در نظر بگیرید که آموزش به بچه های کم سن و سال و سر و کله زدن با اونا رو بهش علاقه داشته باشید یا حداقل ازش متنفر نباشید :Yahoo (110):  درباره معلمی علاقه خیلی مهمه. رشته های دبیری ( نه آموزش ابتدایی) چون شما زمان کافی برای داشتن شغل دوم و سوم رو هم دارید ( 24 ساعت در هفته سر کار میرید) یا حتی اضافه کار تو همون دبیری اگه زرنگ باشید میتونید به سطح مالی قابل قبولی برسید.اما آموزش ابتدایی شنبه تا چهارشنبه باید سرکار برید زیاد زمان ندارید برای شغل دوم.
بازم این حرفای من و بقیه دوستان رو ملاک اصلی قرار ندید . خودتون با خودتون خلوت کنید و با درنظر گرفتن "علاقه" و "صد البته شرایط " تصمیم نهایی رو بگیرید.
یا حق  :Y (755):

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

> آموزش ابتدایی یا پرستاری


اگه حقوق برات مهمه پرستاری
اگه از زیر دست بودن بدت میاد اگه از امر و نهی بدت میاد اصلا طرف پرستا ری نرو که برات عذابه اما بدون که اگه بری اموزش ابتدایی باید با حقوق کمش بسازی.یکی از اشنایان معلم ابتدایی به زور زندگیش رد میکنه و میگه اگه خانومم شاغل نبود باید قید زنگی مشترک با این حقوق کم میزدم

----------


## Mr.me

> مثل اینه که  رو با پیکان مدل 57(معلمی)  مقایسه کنی


من برعکس فکر میکنم
معلمی(bmw)
پرستاری(پراید 81)

----------


## Armin383

اون مقدار کمی که حقوق پرستاری بیشتره اصلا در مقابل مزایای بسیار زیاد معلمی ارزش نداره و به نظر من که هر دو شغل را در اطرافیانم می بینم، قابل مقایسه نیستند.
در معلمی شما 24 ساعت در هفته کار می کنید که ماهانه میشه حدود 100 ساعت، در صورتی که پرستار باید 44 ساعت در هفته و حدود 200 ساعت در ماه کار کنه. (یعنی تقریبا دو برابر)
اگر تعطیلات تابستان و عید و دوران امتحانات را در نظر بگیریم حدود 4 ماه از سال هم معلم اصلا سر کار نمیره. پنجشنبه و جمعه هم تعطیله. اما پرستار روزهایی که بقیه تعطیل هستند و حتی نصف تعطیلات عید هم باید سر کار باشه.
ساعات کاری معلم مشخصه و میتونه بر اساس اون برای زندگیش برنامه ریزی کنه. اما یک پرستار ساعت کاریش یکنواخت نیست و میتونه هر روز متفاوت باشه (صبح، عصر، شب)
خود شیفت شب رفتن و بیدار ماندن پرستار در آن میتونه بسیار عذاب آور باشه و باعث به هم ریختن ساعت بیولوژیک بدن بشه که خواب فرد را در شبهای دیگه که شیفت نمیره هم مختل میکنه.
اینها همه تازه غیر از سختی های دیگه کار پرستاری مثل برخورد بد بیمار و همراهانش، زیر دست پزشکان بودن، مسئولیت بسیار زیاد، تماس با میکروبها و عفونتهای خطرناک بیمارستانی و ... هستند.

----------


## Rafolin403

پولشو بیخیال به چی علاقه داری؟
دبیری؟ دوست داری بشینی تو کلاس با بچه هات بگی بخندی؟ یا تصورت از کلاس درس فقط یه محیط خشکه؟ خیلیارو دیدم به این کار عشق میورزن همیشه بچه ها یه سری هدایای کارِ دست هدیه میدن به معلمشون... خودِ هدیه ها شاید ارزش چندانی نداشته باشه ولی عشقی که توش هست فراتر از اینه که بخوای بنویسیش!
یه معلم صبحا میره از خونه بیرون خیلی وقتا تو یه محیط دوستانه دور بقیه ی معلما که دوستاش محسوب میشن میشینن صبحونه میخورن! بعدش میرن سرکلاس بچه ها ذوق زده باهات حرف میزنن از اتفاقات دیروزشون (اگه معلم خوبی باشی همیشه تعدادی از بچه های کلاس از دیدنت ذوق میکنن)

پرستاری؟ بازم میشینی کنار همکارات... بعضی شبا که شیفتین دور هم جمع میشین تا صب میگین میخندین اون وسط چندبارم هرکی پامیشه به وظیفش رسیدگی میکنه برمیگرده! برخلاف تصورمون توی هردوتا شغل روابط دوستانه هست... ادم اگه بخواد لذت ببره میتونه از هم صحبت شدن با بیمارش یا دانش اموزش لذت ببره!! :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## loading

> بابا جان اگه درباره چیزی اطلاع ندارید چرا به بچه مردم اطلاعات غلط بهش میدید؟
> 
> من درباره درآمد پرستاری اطلاع زیادی ندارم.
> فرق آموزش ابتدایی دانشگاه فرهنگیان با پرستاری:
> آموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان از همون اول استخدامی. پرستاری معلوم نیست بعد اتمام تحصیل استخدام بشی یا نشی.
> آموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان از سربازی معافی. پرستاری نه.
> آموزش ابتدایی از همون اول حقوق میگیری. پرستاری نه.
> 
> و اما درآمد معلمی:
> ...


داداش مطمنی اطلاعاتت درسته؟
درآمد معلم 40 میلیون ؟؟؟؟؟
کدام معلمی بالای 5 میلیون در میاره؟
معلم آموزش و پرورش رو میگمااااا
نه معلم کنکوری
احتمالا منظور شما معلم کنکوری هست که اونم فقط 5درصد معلمان آموزش و پرورش هستند

----------


## loading

> چی رو با چی مقایسه کردی
> اول از لحاظ درامد مقایسه میکنم
> دبیری تا 2 میلیون
> پرستاری بین 3 تا 6 میلیون
> نتیجه برتری پرستاری
> 
> از لحاظ بازار کار پرستاری تقریبا بیکاری نداره ولی دبیری یکم بازارکارش اشباع شده
> 
> از لحاظ قبولی پرستاری سخت تره معمولا تا 30 هزار کشوری جذب میشه ولی دبیری ابتدایی حتی تا 90 هزار کشوری هم راه داره
> ...


اطلاعاتت خیلی قدیمیه
اولا حداقل حقوق یه معلم الان که دارم باهات حرف میزنم 2 تومن هست
بعدش هم دبیری و معلمی جزو معدود رشته هایی هستند که استخدام رسمی میشن و اصلا اشباع بودن نداریم
پرستاری اگه بتونی کار پیدا کنی و استخدام بشی استخدام قراردادی هستی نه رسمی

----------


## mohammadreza13

فعلا حکم دانشجو معلمان 1500 هست
یک دبیر ابتدایی هم پرسیدم 2 و خورده ای میگرفت

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> بابا جان اگه درباره چیزی اطلاع ندارید چرا به بچه مردم اطلاعات غلط بهش میدید؟
> 
> من درباره درآمد پرستاری اطلاع زیادی ندارم.
> فرق آموزش ابتدایی دانشگاه فرهنگیان با پرستاری:
> آموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان از همون اول استخدامی. پرستاری معلوم نیست بعد اتمام تحصیل استخدام بشی یا نشی.
> آموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان از سربازی معافی. پرستاری نه.
> آموزش ابتدایی از همون اول حقوق میگیری. پرستاری نه.
> 
> و اما درآمد معلمی:
> ...


دوست من شما بنظرم بهتر بود فقط درباره همون معلمی مینوشتید و با پرستاری مقایسه نمیکردید!
گفتید پرستاری معلوم نیست بعد از اتمام تحصیل استخدام بشید!! دیگه اینه همه میدونن تو ایران پرستاری از مشاغلیه که بهش خیلی نیازه نه فقط ایران که اکثر کشورای دنیا کمبود پرستار دارن
مورد بعدی اینه که میگید معلمی جای پیشرفت بیشتری داره. باید در نهایت احترام بگم خیلی مخالفم چون چندتا معلم دارم اطرافمون که حتی اگه هم راضی باشن حداقل به این اطمینان رسیدن که به سرحد رشدشون رسیدن تو این حرفه(ابتدایی درس میدن) 
یکیشون که سابقش 4 یا 5 ساله الان داره 2.5 میل حقوق میگیره البته خانومه و این براش مناسبه ولی ایا برای یه مرد هم مناسبه؟
تازه امکان مهاجرت به خارج برای یک پرستار خلی بیشتر از یک دبیره !

البته اون بحث تعطیلیا و شیفت شب نداشتن هم بالاخره از مزیت های معلم بودنه که به درستی اشاره شده
ممنون

----------


## mohammadreza13

به این نکته توجه کردین که

حتی در شهرستان های ضعیف هم رتبه قبولی پرستاری روزانه همون دور بر 10 هزار هست یکم بالا پایین مگر اینکه ظرفیت مازاد باشه

اما دبیری ابتدایی راحت تا 20 هزار هم پذیرش داره

حقوق یک پرستار با لیسانس در شهرستان ها از دبیر خیلی بیشتر نیست این تفاوت تو شهر های بزرگ فاحشه و شاید 2 ملیون فرق کنه
البته که با ارشد و سوپروایزر شدن حقوق بیشتر میشه اما ابتدایی دیگه راهیی نیست مگر یک شغل دیگه باشه کنارش

کلا پیراپزشکی ها رتبه بهتری میخوان برا قبولی

----------


## farhud

> داداش مطمنی اطلاعاتت درسته؟
> درآمد معلم 40 میلیون ؟؟؟؟؟
> کدام معلمی بالای 5 میلیون در میاره؟
> معلم آموزش و پرورش رو میگمااااا
> نه معلم کنکوری
> احتمالا منظور شما معلم کنکوری هست که اونم فقط 5درصد معلمان آموزش و پرورش هستند


گفتم درامد، نگفتم حقوق.
تو همه مشاغل درصد کمی به موفقیتهای بزرگ و خیلی بزرگ میرسند. معلمی هم استثنا نیست. اکثرا دبیران کنکور همون دبیران آموزش و پرورش هستن. یه درصدی هم استخدام رسمی جایی نیستن ولی موفقن. ولی بالاخره معلمند.

----------


## farhud

> دوست من شما بنظرم بهتر بود فقط درباره همون معلمی مینوشتید و با پرستاری مقایسه نمیکردید!
> گفتید پرستاری معلوم نیست بعد از اتمام تحصیل استخدام بشید!! دیگه اینه همه میدونن تو ایران پرستاری از مشاغلیه که بهش خیلی نیازه نه فقط ایران که اکثر کشورای دنیا کمبود پرستار دارن
> مورد بعدی اینه که میگید معلمی جای پیشرفت بیشتری داره. باید در نهایت احترام بگم خیلی مخالفم چون چندتا معلم دارم اطرافمون که حتی اگه هم راضی باشن حداقل به این اطمینان رسیدن که به سرحد رشدشون رسیدن تو این حرفه(ابتدایی درس میدن) 
> یکیشون که سابقش 4 یا 5 ساله الان داره 2.5 میل حقوق میگیره البته خانومه و این براش مناسبه ولی ایا برای یه مرد هم مناسبه؟
> تازه امکان مهاجرت به خارج برای یک پرستار خلی بیشتر از یک دبیره !
> 
> البته اون بحث تعطیلیا و شیفت شب نداشتن هم بالاخره از مزیت های معلم بودنه که به درستی اشاره شده
> ممنون


فکر کنم گفتم که ما توی آ.پ دهها پست داریم که همه رو با عنوان معلم میشناسن ولی شرایطشون و درامدشون فرق میکنه.
جا برای پیشرفت معلم ابتدایی نیست؟ قطعا اشتباه میکنید.
جا برای پیشرفت معلم ابتدایی هم هست، به شرطی که علاقه و انگیزه بسیار قوی پشتش باشه. اصولا بدون انگیزه و علاقه موفقیت در هیچ شغلی امکان پذیر نیست.
چندین نفر از اساتید ما در تربیت معلم و دانشگاه فرهنگیان، دوستان خودم و اطلاعاتی که به واسطه مدتی اشتغال در قسمت ستادی در آ.پ داشتم موید این‌ادعای منه.

----------


## Farshad0732

سلام دوستان. من پدرم امسال سال آخر خدمت و مادرم هم 22 سالگی خدمتش توی آموزش و پرورش هست. هردو هم متوسطه 2 هستندالبته پدرم 4 سال آخر خدمت رو مدیریت داشت. توی آموزش و پرورش راه های زیادی واسه پیشرفت هست. هر معلم رتبه شغلی داره که بالاترین آن عالی هست. با توجه منطقه تدریس و... رتبه بیشتر میشه و طبعا حقوق بیشتر میشه. به طور کلی هر 6 سال یه معلم افزایش رتبه خواهد داشت که میشه این زمان رو با تدریس در مناطق روستایی کمتر کرد و به نوعی زودتر به افزایش حقوق دست پیدا کرد و الان حقوق 2.5 واسه یک معلم ابتدایی حداقل حقوق هس. از طرفی شما میتونید ارشد رو مثلا یک رشته علوم پایه بخونید و برید در متوسطه یک یا دو تدریس کنید یا اینکه در کادر اداری قرار بگیرید ینی تدریس رو کنار بزارید و مثلا معاون مدرسه یا کادر اجرایی اداره آموزش و پرورش بشید و کلی سمت دیگ. شغل دوم هم به راحتی میتونید داشته باشید و اگر در متوسطه قرار بگیرید کلاس های تقویتی هم میتونید داشته باشید.

----------


## asie67

با سلام
خدمت اون دسته از عزیزانی که نمیدونن عرض کنم که استخدامی پرستاری خیلی زیاد نیست 
چون خودم چند نفرو میشناسم دارم میگم
دانشگاه آزاد هم داره هرسال کلی پرستار میده بیرون پس فکر نکنید فارغ التحصیلارو. رو هوا میبرن :Yahoo (23): 
در مورد معلمی هم یه امتحانی هست اگه معلم خوب و پژوهشگری باشی و قبول بشی میتونی ۴ سال خارج از ایران به بچه های سفیرا درس بدی و حقوق خوبی بگیری و درعین حال تو یه کشور خارجی با هزینه دولت زندگی کنی و البته که تدریس خصوصی الان بیشتر از یه دکتر درمیاره
خلاصه پیشرفت هست اما به عرضه طرف برمیگرده

----------


## MMdibi

اپ

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_پرستاری_

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

بستگی به علاقه داره واقعا نمیشه مقایسه کرد مثلا اگر من الان میام میگم پرستاری چون اصلا تدریس کردن رو دوس ندارم و این دلیلی بر بد بودن فرهنگیان نیست. در مورد استخدام شدن هم بازم میگم (علاقه ) شما برو دنبال علاقه ات و بشو بهترین در اون رشته . رو هوا استخدام میشی  :Yahoo (1):  

اما حالا ک تا اینجا اومدم نظرم رو بگم به نظر من پرستاری حداقل از این نظر که جای پیشرفت زیادی داره بهتره . و هم اینکه من اولین اولویتم برای ی رشته مهاجرت اون رشته هست که فکر میکنم پرستاری راحت تر باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------

